# 2 really good places for parrot lovers !



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

If you live in the Leicestershire area like me, or you dont mind traveling these 2 places are work a look!

i went here a few weeks ago, its called Midlands parrots:
Parrot,Toys,cages,foods,seed,parrots,birds,
Sunnyside Garden Centre, Leicester Road, Ibstock,
Leicestershire, LE67 6HL.
Telephone 01530 263399

And its great there they sell african greys, cockatoo's and these smaller parrots cant remember the names of them though!

There all hand reared from when they was born, and the man got the cockatoo out & it cuddled him!
they sell bird/parrot cages and huge selection of toys they have some amazing parrot toys!
you can also buy parrots,
they sell things for cats & dogs & they sell hamsters.

so if you can there, its well worth the look.

And heres the other place its called: Tropical Bird Land
TROPICAL BIRDLAND
Tropical Birdland, Lindridge Lane, Desford, Leicestershire,
Postcode: LE9 9GN

Theres lots to there, its a really good day out!
Theres all sorts of parrots from african greys,amazons,cockatoos,macaws & loads more there all free flying! last time i went i had to amazons on each of my shoulders there lots of photos on there of peoples experiences.
its good to take your camara!
they also sell parrots
theres walk through aviaries, 6 acres of woodland & a gift shop 
they currently have over 250 birds comprising of over 50 different species living in Tropical Birdland.
its really worth a visit


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

yeah its great there.
Okay thanks


----------

